# FS: 14" 80 spoke roadstar wheels



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

SOLD 

Up for sale: TWO 14" 80 spoke all chrome with gold nipple roadstar wire wheels for sale as well as two matching left side locking hubs, locks, and great condition gold 3 bar spinners. Super clean wheels/adanptors/knockoffs, pics speak for themself. 



























































New pics





























I've also got a few sets of BRAND NEW roadstar metal knockoffs chips i've accumulated that i won't be needing. gold/black, chrome/black, gold/white, chrome white, light blue/chrome, & raised black/gold linon head.


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

where the other2 wheels?





> Up for sale: TWO 14" 80 spoke all chrome with gold nipple roadstar wire wheels for sale as well as two matching left side locking hubs, locks, and great condition gold 3 bar spinners. Super clean wheels/adanptors/knockoffs, pics speak for themself. $150 picked up or + shipping.
> 
> Buyer pays actual shipping via Fed-Ex ground.
> 
> Paypal, Cash, or postal money order. Possible trades.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lo84regal_@Apr 2 2009, 12:07 PM~13464587
> *where the other2 wheels?
> *


No idea, i bought everything as you see it. If i had the other 2 wheels, they wouldn't be for sale


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Open to trades also.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## punkandy311 (Jan 15, 2009)

How bout $180 shipped to 76708?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by punkandy311_@Apr 19 2009, 09:35 PM~13625208
> *How bout $180 shipped to 76708?
> *


FOR WHAT?


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Them fockers are purrdy :0


when you're ready to trade me for the 18's, let me know :biggrin: :0


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Apr 20 2009, 04:24 PM~13632449
> *Them fockers are purrdy :0
> when you're ready to trade me for the 18's, let me know :biggrin: :0
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## buick_82 (Feb 4, 2009)

how much u want them wheels for?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

*Sale pending* but until then.....TTT


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Still got em. Sale or trade


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Still have the two wheels complete with accessories for them, 3 extra adapters and 2 faded gold 2 bar knockoff caps(no locking hubs).


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

$130 wheels, adapters, locking hubs, and caps....come get em before i make a bar stool or table out of them


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

looking for some spokes... hoping 15".. got a 81 caddy coupe deville.. let me know somethin.. I stay in Houston Tx...


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@Jun 16 2009, 09:04 PM~14210974
> *looking for some spokes... hoping 15".. got a 81 caddy coupe deville..  let me know somethin.. I stay in Houston Tx...
> *


:h5:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@Jun 16 2009, 09:04 PM~14210974
> *looking for some spokes... hoping 15".. got a 81 caddy coupe deville..  let me know somethin.. I stay in Houston Tx...
> *


Well, i have what it pictured which would bolt on and fit perfect on the driver side of your Lac. You could also run 13's, but i would not run 15" as you'll have some issues if you're looking to lay the car out, want whitewall tires, or anything else that looks good on a Lac. Best advice for finding 15's is check your local craigslist or classifieds, they should be cheap since there is no demand for them.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 7 2009, 10:58 PM~14123172
> *$130 wheels, adapters, locking hubs, and caps....come get em before i make a bar stool or table out of them
> *



if you do that sell me the accessories :yes: :yes:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

SOLD


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 22 2009, 10:02 PM~14267219
> *SOLD
> *


tO ME...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 22 2009, 08:02 PM~14267219
> *SOLD
> *


 :0


----------

